# M18 bodies



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Any sources for these? I have noticed several companies have stopped making them.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Parma has a new one. All of our bodies will fit but We don't have any touring type.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks....I need to look into a Mini Mohawk


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

it is an interesting looking body, that Mini Mohawk...
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...umber=10238/137.0.1.1.7371.29121.0.0.0?pp=15&


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I ended up buying two of them this weekend at the Indoor Champs.....Parma had one one basic chassis at their display..instant sale!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

scootr117 said:


> I ended up buying two of them this weekend at the Indoor Champs.....Parma had one one basic chassis at their display..instant sale!


You won't be disappointed. Parma did a great job with the Mohawk body for the M18. Many thanks to Parma!! At the ECC race in PA. earlier this month, it TQ-ed and took the top three in Touring Stock and Touring Open.


----------

